# how do i work out my R32 manufacture date?



## 32pig (May 14, 2012)

hey guys, i have a 1989 r32 gtst but need the month of manfacture for a roadworthy. 

is there any way to work it out off the vin or chassis numbers ?


----------



## ANTUNES14 (May 17, 2012)

If you can get me the VIN # for me i can try and work something out let me know


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

Look at the tag on the bottom of the seatbelt, it will have the date on that, seat belts have to be new when installed at the factory.


----------

